# cw45 230 rem gs



## kudu61 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello, anyone out there using rem golden sabre 230grain in a CW45? I just fired 10 rnds in mine today and they fed reliably and shot to my practice ammo POA. This is the first ammmo I've found to purchase in this area in forever. I've been lucky to find hardball for practice. thanks.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

My local WW usually has 45 acp in stock at decent prices. I believe it's boxes of 50 or 100? I get all my 9mm there 100 for $21.97


----------

